# hi :)



## Motherof17 (Apr 27, 2014)

just came here to learn more about being a mother of 17 meeses. I am 16 btw and a new parent. My one Adrian had 17, and her first litter the same day my mouse died Cynder died.


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum :welcome1 
Sorry for your loss but with death comes new life.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

